# Banana-Boot selber bauen



## Kainzi (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da es mir zur Zeit ein wenig zu kalt zum angeln ist bin ich am überlegen mir ein Faltboot selber zu bauen. Wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.

Bin schon auf nen Plan gestoßen.

http://www.tecpaper.com/xu_bp_na400.htm

nur scheinen mir 90 Euro dafür doch ein wenig teuer. Wollte fragen ob es sowas nicht irgendwo umsonst oder zumindest günstiger gibt, vor allem die Adressen woher man das Material bekommt wären sicher intressant.

Also vielen dank schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Banana-Boot selber bauen*

Hast du mal nachschaut, was eine "Banane" kostet?  

Schau mal hier im Board nach, über das Thema haben schon einige User was geschrieben... Ich meine gelsen zu haben, das einer schon dieses Boot gebaut hat.


----------



## ulf (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Banana-Boot selber bauen*

Hallo

Die Konstruktion der Festen Teile ist nicht weiter schwer, Da müssen lediglich die Kanten, die über Scharniere und Dichtung verbunden werden, gleich sein, damit man das zusammenlegen kann. Das knifflige ist, das Material für die Dichtungen zu bekommen und das dann dauerhaft mit den festen Teilen zu verbinden. Aber auch hier ist Google dein Freund .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Different (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Banana-Boot selber bauen*

Schade der abere link geht leider nicht mehr
Wisst Ihr evtl.auch welches MAterial bei den Booten verwendet wird??

PP oder PE?


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Banana-Boot selber bauen*

PP

Schau mal bei Barsch-Alarm........
oder im Bananaboot-Forum......


----------



## MArvin123 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Banana-Boot selber bauen*

Moin! 

Hier ein perfekter Link: http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1309.html

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter  

Gruß Marvin


----------



## heinmama (8. August 2011)

*AW: Banana-Boot selber bauen*

Hallo,

der Barschalarm Link ist cool.  Hier noch ein Link

http://svensons.com/boat/.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------

